# EA CEO John Riccitiello resigns



## Kagekatsu (Mar 18, 2013)

> EA CEO John Riccitiello Steps Down
> Larry Probst temporarily taking over.
> by Mitch Dyer
> March 18, 2013
> ...



I'll just leave this here: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWcHMHz3NoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah it's pretty obvious somebody big was going to lose thier job. But everybody that pushed that always online thing needs to find other work.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 18, 2013)

I won't be happy until EA is gone completely

Unfortunately the board will want someone even greedier and more ambitiously evil to pick up where he left off. I cant imagine the power struggle going on in that office right now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's what EA's stock has looked like since Riccitiello took over in April of 2007:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

Even their stocks are hit with DRM.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 18, 2013)

He won't be missed.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

^  

Ironic because i just finished my DVR on Rebuild of EVA from Toonami.

EDIT: 



> You Can (Not) Refund



:rofl:rofl


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2013)

mfw

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkVBXW4JeUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Here's what EA's stock has looked like since Riccitiello took over in April of 2007:



Take that with a grain of salt. Everyone's stock price took a hit 2008. Most game publishers have failed to make a good recovery with a few exceptions. (Valve)


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2013)

Made his money and left, not newsworthy.  New person will still have to please shareholders, changes will be minimal at best.   Also, not newsworthy as policies either had in mind are not (yet?) discussed by us in enough detail to have this be little more than celebrity gossip.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

And nothing will change but everyone _thinks_ it will because they seem to be under the impression that video game publishing works by the CEO constantly swinging by every game development to dip his balls in their chocolate and order them how to do things as opposed to the isolated ivory tower that it actually is.


----------



## Derezzed (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> And nothing will change but everyone _thinks_ it will because they seem to be under the impression that video game publishing works by the CEO constantly swinging by every game development to dip his balls in their chocolate and order them how to do things as opposed to the isolated ivory tower that it actually is.



Was thinking the same thing  

I mean they could even get someone worse for all that we know as well.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

The person that is temporarily replacing him is the guy that served in between Ricci's sentences and ran the show _before_ him and was still a fucking big-wig the entire time. Ricci's boss (one of them) is just going to be the overall boss. _Again_.

So again, _nothing is going to change_.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 18, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I fist pumped the air when i read the thread title


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

See       ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you stupid? Did you not read the part where it says that he is resigning because of extremely low end of profits? 

Believe it or not, low profits actually do force companies to change their strategy's, you repugnant little fool


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> So again, _nothing is going to change_.



It's foolish to expect a company like EA to change with just a CEO change.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

EA doooooooooooomed


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Goova said:


> Are you stupid? Did you not read the part where it says that he is resigning because of extremely low end of profits?
> 
> Believe it or not, low profits actually do force companies to change their strategy's, you repugnant little fool



And you missed the part where the person replacing him is the person who was running the show in between Ricci and was his _boss_ - the guy who had to _approve_ all of Ricci's stupid ideas and that's assuming they were even _his_ ideas. We're talking about the guy who's had so many icepicks jammed into his frontal lobes that whenever he heard an idea he went, "You know what? That seems like a sound investment!" The guy that is now taking control is one of the people that had to ultimately say, "You know what? Online passes and microtransactions are a _good idea_."

It's like kicking Vader off of the Death Star because you think it'll make it less evil and seem to forget that Emperor Palpatine is still floating the fuck around. It's like handing your grandfather with one leg and no hands and a history of mental illness and seeing children sitting in trees flipping him off so he tries to run him down the keys to your already-wrecked Ferrari because, _hey... he drove it at one point, so why the fuck not?_

This will have the same affect as pissing in the Atlantic ocean and giggling to yourself because you think some sap in Australia is going to drink your pee. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 18, 2013)

Point





Your Head


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory the point is that is exactly the best situation. It's the best if it does stay the same, little troll. That way, they continue to to lose profits, then eventually, go bankrupt.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

You're right. I have keenly ignored your point because you _have none_. You are the exact audience I spoke of who seem to ignore the fact that the people we perceive as bosses have bosses that run the show and they're laying off the eye figure because they realize the masses are dumb enough to believe it'll have an effect while weeding out one of the more overpaid members of their group while the other fat cats can still drum their fingers together like Mr. Burns in a particularly devious plot involving Dalmations.

If EA could see this thread they'd _laugh_ at their success of people being so easily deviated. And people say _I'm_ delusional. Mission fucking accomplished.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2013)

Goova said:


> Are you stupid? Did you not read the part where it says that he is resigning because of extremely low end of profits?
> 
> Believe it or not, low profits actually do force companies to change their strategy's, you repugnant little fool



We can expect more micro-transactions in games and more things done by EA to milk customers dry.  That's about it and it is something that we already knew was going to happen.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 18, 2013)

So this was the gift they planned on giving out to SimCity buyers!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> You're right. I have keenly ignored your point because you _have none_. You are the exact audience I spoke of who seem to ignore the fact that the people we perceive as bosses have bosses that run the show and they're laying off the eye figure because they realize the masses are dumb enough to believe it'll have an effect while weeding out one of the more overpaid members of their group while the other fat cats can still drum their fingers together like Mr. Burns in a particularly devious plot involving Dalmations.
> 
> If EA could see this thread they'd _laugh_ at their success of people being so easily deviated. And people say _I'm_ delusional. Mission fucking accomplished.




Point

































Your head


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Solaris said:


> We can expect more micro-transactions in games and more things done by EA to milk customers dry.  That's about it and it is something that we already knew was going to happen.



They probably thought Ricci wasn't pushing the online passes and microtransactions and hour-and-a-half-Dead-Space-3 DLC enough so they were like, "Fuck it, we'll get someone that _will_!"


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> They probably thought Ricci wasn't pushing the online passes and microtransactions and hour-and-a-half-Dead-Space-3 DLC enough so they were like, "Fuck it, we'll get someone that _will_!"



Sounds like a reasonable enough scenario.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

_Needs more DRM. We'll get those pirates! Fuck up hard on launch but that'll show 'em._


----------



## DedValve (Mar 18, 2013)

So like does this mean the end of always online drm? 











































and the beginning of "socially connected" games?


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

They used SimCity as a cover. Though really everyone knows that the rumors of them getting Ricci to step down have been floating around for, what... almost a year now? It was only a matter of time, but now they figure, "Well, at least the moronic masses of molasses will think this actually matters and that it is in reaction to something because we'll tell them it is and they will _eat it up_. Then we can do _twenty dollar online passes_!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2013)

Krory, if the hit was big enough to fire Riccitiello, say what you want, they *will* have to change their strategy. These people are not retarded, and probably realise that they took a hit because of Riccitiello's decisions and strategy, not his surname. Something *will* change. The question should be - "for better or worse"? I believe the latter.

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

When it came to Simcity, the servers crashed. Then they must've been like "people actually bought this shit"?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 18, 2013)

As cynical as I am about...well everything, the small not yet molested child in me has a glimmer of optimism that the new permanent CEO will step up somewhat and fix EA's reputation and business practice. As it stands though even if we get a new CEO it'll take a while before the ball really starts to roll so don't expect your Battlefield 4 to have any unlockables. They will all be microtransactions. 

That said this is still great news, those practices where terrible and now he's gone for good. Now we wait and see if it gets better or worse.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

Now I'm waiting for something more creative from them. Like online DRM micro-transaction. You have to be online and pay by the hour.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 18, 2013)

EA is too incompetent to do something like that, at least currently. Capcom on the other hand is a mastermind at this, people think they've actually improved!


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Now I'm waiting for something more creative from them. Like online DRM micro-transaction. You have to be online and pay by the hour.



They'll start accepting blood sacrifices for resource packs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

DedValve said:


> EA is too incompetent to do something like that, at least currently. Capcom on the other hand is a mastermind at this, people think they've actually improved!



Like buying the ending of Asura's Wrath. Which is almost hilarious.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah but the joke was buying Asura's Wrath in the first place. Even after the demo.

I'd make a joke about gameplay but I've exhausted most of those on Heavy Rain.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

$60 movie. $15 to see the ending.



> Yeah but the joke was buying Asura's Wrath in the first place. Even after the demo.
> 
> I'd make a joke about gameplay but I've exhausted most of those on Heavy Rain.



The only thing with AW at least you get to see someone getting punched in the face. Cuz there's something entirely stupid about a QTE involving someone shaving or operating a microwave.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 18, 2013)

That was the old capcom. The new capcom now removes even more features from the game but releases a bit of it as free dlc (kind of like what Microsoft is doing with Gears) to garner some goodwill and release the rest much later down the line to give the illusion of actual DLC. Deviously brilliant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> _Needs more DRM. We'll get those pirates! Fuck up hard on launch but that'll show 'em._


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The only thing with AW at least you get to see someone getting punched in the face. Cuz there's something entirely stupid about a QTE involving someone shaving or operating a microwave.



True.

But then there's the games where you actually get to punch people in the face by doing stuff yourself and not waiting for the game to tell you the designated button to press at the correct timing to punch said face and then when you miss, it goes, "Oh, that's too bad. Try again! It's on the house."


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 19, 2013)

Wish EA would resign from the gaming world permanently.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol smart dick move. EA should just close down. We dont need you anymore. Kthxbye


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2013)

I gotta give it to EA, they managed to make Diablo 3s disastrous launch look like a perfectly good start with a few hiccups here and there. And with a game that has an incredibly smaller playerbase.

Always online DRM. Because the paying costumers deserve it!


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 19, 2013)

You want EA gone? Deny them your money. Simple as that. 

And don't be a pussy if they take your favorite franchise hostage.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> You want EA gone? Deny them your money. Simple as that.
> 
> And don't be a pussy if they take your favorite franchise hostage.



EA only wants you to believe they have them hostage. In fact, theyre all stashed in the pantry with 2 bullets in the head and 1 the chest while EA is negotiating their release with the fans.

If they still made decent games, Id buy their games regardless of shitty business practices but theyre not even capable of doing that for the most part so that simplifies the situation.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

Bwuahaha. Peter Moore is the front-runner to officially replace him. Oh, this is going to be _good_.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2013)

EA has to change more than it's CEO. I've glanced over the figures, and that company is literally living from paycheck to paycheck. Okay, maybe not literally, but that's basicly the same thing except on a company's scale, rather than an individual person's.

//HbS


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> Bwuahaha. *Peter Moore* is the front-runner to officially replace him. Oh, this is going to be _good_.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry for bumping but:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2013)

The first statement has been obvious for years since its inception and the second is just about the most desperate, asinine delusional attempt to cover up an always online DRM.

"It was always a MMO, it's just that you didn't know it. Hell, even the developers didn't know it!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The first statement has been obvious for years since its inception


It was obvious only to players and indie devs, for a big corporation to finally admit it is a godsend. It's great these companies are stopping to pretend DRM is working. Ubisoft disables it's always-on DRM, EA says that shit, Activision we're looking at you!

The second part of that statement kinda makes sense, SC2013 is kinda like MMO, except there is no "Massive" in it, but yeah, it's more like an excuse, and a not well-thought out one too. 

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 29, 2013)

Baby steps.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2013)

Are better than no steps.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, they are.


----------

